# Rolling own 35mm, need a good Bulk Loader



## GeoHelix (Feb 22, 2011)

Just wondering if there are any names of bulk loader I should look for, any I should stay away from.  Also, same question with the cartridges themselves, what should I look for?

Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 22, 2011)

I use this:
Arista 35mm Bulk Film Loader - Bobinquick Junior | Freestyle Photographic Supplies

Works great.


For cartridges, I use the metal ones, some DX coded for 100 ISO, 36 Exp, some with no DX code.
Bulk Loading Supplies Reloadable Cartridges | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
The DX coded ones cost a little more.  If your film is not ISO 100, there isn't much point in having a DX code that says that, so lately I've only been buying the non-coded ones.  ISO is easy to set on the camera...


Just make sure you put some tape on them after you load them.  They can open if dropped.  You also need a place to write down what's in it anyway...


100' rolls of color film are getting hard to find, but B&W is plentiful.


If you like shooting film, bulk loading is the way to go.  Once you have the loader, the film works out to be half price, or less compared to buying it in rolls.

You get roughly 20 36 exposure rolls out of a 100' roll.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 22, 2011)

Also - While you're looking around at Freestyle ... Check out the Arista Premium 100' rolls in the B&W film section.

Arista Premium 100 is rebranded Kodak Plus-X, and the Arista Premium 400 is rebranded Kodak Tri-X.  It's a steal for the price.


----------



## compur (Feb 22, 2011)

Watson & Alden brand loaders were the most popular in the USA
"in the before time." I doubt they're still manufactured but they're
easy to find on eBay at low cost.


----------



## GeoHelix (Feb 22, 2011)

Perfect, thanks a bunch guys!  If anybody else has anything else or other experiences, I'm still going to be watching this thread (wont be buying the stuff for another week).  Any and all advice is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 22, 2011)

This is how I tape mine:




02121120 by J E, on Flickr

I have had a cap come off before, so I always tape them now.  I used to do a 1/2" strip on each side, but now I just do a single 1" strip.  Works for me so far...


----------



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2011)

Bulk loader???  Left hand and right hand.  You can load five rolls without one of those useless machines in the time it takes to load one with it!


----------

